# Orchid Window Update



## Shiva (Jul 23, 2011)

My orchid window is filling up nicely mostly with angracoid orchids and some bulbophyllums and tolumnias. A few other plants are guests for now like the four paphs sanderianum who have been recently repotted in live sphagnum.

First pic is at the highest elevation.






Going down





A second tier





Angraecum leonis. Note the tag Al and the reflexion of my camera.





Mushrooms already growing on the piece of cherry trunk. Well I did want a natural look. 





And finally making the new tags. I didn't want a bunch of white labels sticking out all over the place so I made new ones much less obvious.
These are called metal hole plugs. I painted them black so I could use my label printer with gold on black tape.





All plants are recent, so not many flowers to show yet. I also added much white light to make the scene more pleasant to the eye.

Hope you like it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 23, 2011)

I love your window!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 23, 2011)

Very nice ensemble of species.....   I'm wondering what you are going to do once it gets overgrown...(??) Some bulbos grow fast and IMHO, you might not have allocated enough space for them to ramble (unless you choose really miniature species with very short rhizomes in between bulbs).. Is the plant at the left (first pic) maxillaria tenuifolia? That can become huge in time...


----------



## Hera (Jul 23, 2011)

Very nice. It would be wonderfully relaxing to look into as you are walking by. I wish I had a space to utilize like that.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 24, 2011)

Gorgeous window case...!!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Shiva (Jul 24, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Very nice ensemble of species.....   I'm wondering what you are going to do once it gets overgrown...(??) Some bulbos grow fast and IMHO, you might not have allocated enough space for them to ramble (unless you choose really miniature species with very short rhizomes in between bulbs).. Is the plant at the left (first pic) maxillaria tenuifolia? That can become huge in time...




You're right! I can only use bulbos with pseudobulbs closely spaced together. Some plants, like those who need a cooler winter, will also move in and out with the seasons. Plants that become huge will be divided. The collection inside will evolve and change. That's part of the fun of this project.


----------



## Marc (Jul 24, 2011)

The fungus growing on the wood wont pose any risk to the plants or the medium the plants are growing on / in?


----------



## Shiva (Jul 24, 2011)

Here's the list of plants inside.

Aerangis biloba
Aerangis citrina
Aerangis distincta
Aereangis kotschyana
Aerangis lueto-alba var. rhodosticta
Aerangis modesta
Aerangis mooreana
Aerangis macrocentra (clavigera)
Aerangis stylosa
Aeranthes grandiflora (2)
Amesiella philippinensis
Angraecum didieri
Angraecum leonis
Angraecum viguieri
Brassavola reginae
Bulbophyllum corolliferum (a snaller form)
Bulbophyllum plumatum
Bulbophyllum Sunshine Queen 'Carolina Leather' 
Ludisia discolor var. nigrescens 'Ambrosia'
Maxillaria tenuifolia
Stellis sp.
Tolumnia Jairak Firm
Tolumnia pulcella

There are also a few other plants like small phals and the paphs sanderianum. I'm not sure they will stay in there, But I'd like to accomodate one or two of the sanderianums if possible. Or they may be brought in as they flower. Many of the plants have hanging flower spikes. So that should give a good show.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 24, 2011)

Marc said:


> The fungus growing on the wood wont pose any risk to the plants or the medium the plants are growing on / in?



No. One bulbo's roots actually dug its roots in a rosette of fungus and I had to snip the fungus off at the base to free the roots. All plants are mounted on pieces of wood, plastic tree fern or cork. All can be removed to show at the society meetings when in flower. I expect in time I will have to pull out the cherry trunk and replace it with an artificial bark trunk.


----------



## Wendy (Jul 24, 2011)

That is very, very nice. I'd love to just sit and stare at that display. Even with few flowers it looks wonderful!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 24, 2011)

Wood growing fungi are harmless to orchid roots. I have whole wooden slabs covered in white fungus when it rains.  The orchids appear none the worse..


----------



## Shiva (Jul 24, 2011)

Wendy said:


> That is very, very nice. I'd love to just sit and stare at that display. Even with few flowers it looks wonderful!




I do that all the time!


----------



## wojtek (Jul 24, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Here's the list of plants inside.
> 
> Aerangis biloba
> Aerangis citrina
> ...



Nice collection you got there but definitely you need some Phals


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 24, 2011)

wojtek said:


> Nice collection you got there but definitely you need some Phals



...and some Neos! :wink:


----------



## koshki (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, that is really fabulous!


----------



## Shiva (Jul 24, 2011)

Lanmark said:


> ...and some Neos! :wink:



Anything can go in as long as it remains compact, small, likes the light and can be happy with intermediate to warm temperatures. Jewel orchids are also a good choice for the bottom part of the window as would be a few heat tolerant masdevallias and draculas. Maybe leafless orchids would do well too like Dendrophylax lindenii (the frog orchid). I've got lots of plants to try and hopefully, many years to try them.


----------



## John M (Jul 24, 2011)

Your orchid window is wonderful! What a great idea.


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Aug 18, 2011)

Shiva said:


> My orchid window is filling up nicely
> 
> Note the tag Al and the reflexion of my camera.
> 
> ...



I thought the orchids were taking their revenge and snapping candid photos of you! :rollhappy:


----------

